# Best Dove Ever!



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

Last week I decided to fry up a dozen doves I had, and I was in the mood to experiment. The end result was the most delicious dove I've had in my life!

First, I cut the meat away from the breast plate on all the doves.

Next, I cooked up a half slice of bacon for each half of breast meat. (Cooked, done, but not crispy)

Then, I poured some flour into a ziplock bag, and seasoned it with garlic powder, onion powder, salt and pepper.

Into the seasoned flour went the dove pieces.

I poured off the excess grease in the bacon pan, and proceeded to fry up the dove meat in the remaining grease until they were done to my satisfaction.

Last, I wrapped each piece in bacon, stuck a toothpick through to keep the bacon in place.

Finally, I put them all on a greased cookie sheet, topped them with cheddar cheese, and placed them in the oven on broil until the cheese was melted.

YUM!


----------



## Oletrapper (Sep 20, 2011)

I have to try it. Dove season is currently in here in Kentucky. I have had 2 good hunts with many friends here on the farm. Weather has changed here and the birds have headed south but at least I have 60 breasts in the freezer. Thanks, OT



manysteps said:


> Last week I decided to fry up a dozen doves I had, and I was in the mood to experiment. The end result was the most delicious dove I've had in my life!
> 
> First, I cut the meat away from the breast plate on all the doves.
> 
> ...


----------

